# 1C
,     ,    . 
     .
:     01.07.02  03.12.02.  2000 . 
 :
, , , , ,  -  392,26 .,  - 38,70 .
  :
  1   3  156 .  2000:156 * (    ) :
, ,  -  397,44 
,  - 384,62
 -  38,44 .

   ?

----------

,        .     ,      4  -

----------

1:

    ,         ,   97          (   ).            ,    ,         .        .    .          ,        :

 = 1 + 2 +  + N, 

   ,      ;

   ,      ;

N     .

1.           (    , ,       ),    ,               .      ,     97       :

 = /, 

-    ,    .

-     ,        .

-      ,     .

        :

-       20 ;

-       26  ;

-       44.1  .

2.           ()        ,    ,       ,                 :

C =  / (2  1) * , 

   ,    ;

   ,      ;

1    ;

2    ;

    :        ;   :        ;   :    .

        ,          ,   = .     ,                 .    ,     :

=/((21+1)?(<1,0,1))*?(1<,?(2>,(Ė+1),(2+1)),Ė1+1),

   ,    ;

    ,        ;

1    ;

2    ;

    ;

    ,    .

:

      1000 . 10.05.2001 .     22.05  10.07 (50 ).

31.05: 1 000/ (10.07  22.05 + 1) * (31.05 - 22.05 + 1) = 200

30.06: 800 / ((10.07  22.05 + 1)  (01.06  22.05)) * (30.06 - 01.06 + 1) = 600

31.07: 200 / ((10.07  22.05 + 1)  (01.07  22.05)) * (10.07 - 01.07 + 1) = 200

----------

2,  ,   97 ,    
 ?     1   ....
     ,    -.  ?

----------

? 
       :
 97  60 ().
 ,   ,  .  ,     .
  97       .     -  .

----------

,     ,   /       ,     /       .

----------

............

----------


## al-7

97-  :Frown: 
       .    ?
 :Frown:  
  - -?

----------


## al-7

,    4.33,     97    .

----------

